# iPod en disque dur



## parky4 (10 Août 2004)

Voila je voudrais savoir tout d'abord si L'itunes est indispensable pour utiliser l'ipod comme disque dur externe ?( peut-on pas passer par l'explorer de windows ?)

Voila mon probléme je voudrais transférer tout mes mp3 sur mon ipod sans les garder sur mon pc ! comment faire ? Et aussi comment faire pour supprimer ma bibliothéque sans la supprimer de mon ipod ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2004)

parky4 a dit:
			
		

> Voila je voudrais savoir tout d'abord si L'itunes est indispensable pour utiliser l'ipod comme disque dur externe ?( peut-on pas passer par l'explorer de windows ?)


Non, pas besoin d'iTunes pour se servir de l'iPod comme disque dur externe.



			
				parky4 a dit:
			
		

> Voila mon probléme je voudrais transférer tout mes mp3 sur mon ipod sans les garder sur mon pc ! comment faire ? Et aussi comment faire pour supprimer ma bibliothéque sans la supprimer de mon ipod ?


Si c'est juste pour les transporter sans les écouter, tu peux copier le dossier où tes mp3 sont stockés directement sur l'iPod, pour les écouter il faudrait que tu passes par iTunes pour les copier sur ton iPod.
Si tu supprimes ta bibliothèque (discothèques ?) une fois que tes mp3 sont copier sur ton iPod, ils ne seront pas effacés, à moins peut-être que tu ne demandes une synchronisation par la suite...


----------



## parky4 (11 Août 2004)

oui mais comment faire sans utiliser itunes ? est ce que si je transfert sur ipod mp3 ou autres chose par l'explorer de windows sa marcherait ? j'ai peure que sa marche pas et que sa plante mon ipod !


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

C'est le troisième sur deux jours qui pose la même question.
Il faut que tu comprennes que l'utilisation en disque dur et en baladeur ne sont pas liées : un fichier transféré depuis iTunes n'est pas visible dans le Finder (sauf bidouille) et sera lisible par l'iPod, tandis qu'un fichier transféré n'importe où dans l'iPod depuis le finder est accessible à n'importe quel ordinateur sur lequel tu branches l'iPod (en double-cliquant sur l'icône iPod, puis en naviguant jusqu'à l'endroit ou tu as mis le morceau) mais ne sera pas lu par l'iPod.


----------



## parky4 (11 Août 2004)

Ah voila la réponse que j'attendais ! et bien c bien con cette histoire ! Sinon tu parlait de bidouille , quel genre de bidouille ? moi ce que je ve c ke ma bibliothéque sur Itunes n'apparaisse pas c a dire je veut la supprimer d'itunes mais pas de l'ipod et faire ainsie de suite a chaque fois je met des mp3 dans l'ipod ! et ca n'a pas l'air d'etre possible !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

parky4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah voila la réponse que j'attendais ! et bien c bien con cette histoire ! Sinon tu parlait de bidouille , quel genre de bidouille ? moi ce que je ve c ke ma bibliothéque sur Itunes n'apparaisse pas c a dire je veut la supprimer d'itunes mais pas de l'ipod et faire ainsie de suite a chaque fois je met des mp3 dans l'ipod ! et ca n'a pas l'air d'etre possible !



Si c'est possible il faut desactiver la synchronisation automatique dans les prefs de l'iPod (petit bouton en bas a droite de la fenetre d'iTunes) et transferer manuellement tes nouveaux morceaux dans l'iPod.


----------



## parky4 (11 Août 2004)

ok je vient de comprendre ! je trouve l'itunes un peu compliqué quand meme !

merci a vous


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

Ben qu'est ce que ca doit etre avec les autres trucs sur ton PC...  
En fait je pense que tu n'es pas habitué a la simplicité, c'est pour ca que tu trouve que c'est compliqué... Je sais pas si c'est tres clair comme raisonnement


----------



## moitarzan (29 Août 2004)

g mon iPod depuis 15jours et je l'utilise sous windows XP ( oui je c c de la merde mais g po de sous pour un Mac!) je vouslais savoir s'il y avait moyen d'utiliser l'iPod en même tps comme disque dur et comme lecteur mp3 pcq mon iPod ne s'affiche pas l'explorateur windows est-ce normal?


----------



## iouze (29 Août 2004)

Oui tu peux utiliser simultanément ton IPod comme lecteur de fichiers musicaux (AAC, MP3 ou autres compatibles Ipod  / Itunes) via Itunes et comme disque externe. Il suffit pour cela de choisir ces options via le bouton Préférences situé en bas à droite de Itunes.
La meilleure solution pour cela que l'Ipod soit formatter PC.

Je viens de vérifier avec un ami disposant d'un Ipod Mini initialiser sous Win 2000 SP 4.
Sur son PC la bibliothèque Itunes fonctionne, le mode DD est visible.
Sur mon Mac je vois sa bibliothèque et j'accède à la partie DD.

Pour répondre à la question précédente (si je l'ai bien compris) tu peux placer des fichiers audio dans la partie visble en mode DD et donc transférer ces fichiers d'un Mac et ou Pc à un autre.


----------



## emge (30 Août 2004)

parky4 a dit:
			
		

> ok je vient de comprendre ! je trouve l'itunes un peu compliqué quand meme !
> 
> merci a vous



s'il y avait eu un concours de logiciel simple, clair, intuitif, complet et intelligent dédié à la musique mp3 aux jeux olympiques d'Athène itunes serait médaillé d'or !!!


----------



## dillinger (3 Septembre 2004)

Comment on fait pour formater  l'Ipod en PC ??????????


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Septembre 2004)

Il te faut un PC 
Ensuite tu insère le CD fourni par Apple et tu suis les instructions.


----------



## dillinger (3 Septembre 2004)

:rose: ok merci.....


----------

